# Crimson Trace for P239



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get a super deal on a CT for my P239?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Aren't you planning on selling the 239? :smt017


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

VAMarine said:


> Aren't you planning on selling the 239? :smt017


LOL!!!!

Well yeah maybe!!!! Did some comparing this morning and I may just hang to it. If I do I'll put CT grips on her!!!


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Cheapest I found was here: http://www.manventureoutpost.com/pr...%2d439-Sig-Sauer-P239-Om-Wrap-Around,-FA.html

Just did a Google Shopping search for "Crimson Trace P239.


----------



## XMXER51 (Jan 21, 2010)

if you are still looking for a set of p239 crimson trace grips i have mine for sale on auctionarms.com i think you would find them if you just search LG-439


----------

